# Fischen Österreich/Tschechien Kurzurlaub



## nico02890 (1. März 2017)

Hi,
wir wollen am besten noch über Ostern dieses Jahres einen kleinen Männer Kurzurlaub zum Angeln machen. Leider haben nur 3 von 5 Personen eine gültigen DE Fischereischein. Wir suchen eine Unterkuft am besten Hütte/Ferienhaus wo wir möglichst unsere Ruhe haben (umso abgelegener umso besser) Und wir tagsüber Fischen können eben auch die Jungs ohne deutschen Schein. Wäre gut wenn das Gewässer  zumindest in der Nähe wäre oder halt am besten direkt am Wasser. Ich hab jetzt mal Tschechien/Österreich im Auge aber im Prinzip geht alles so ~6 Stunden Fahrzeit rund um München. (Anforderungen bezüglich Fischbestand sind nicht Hauptaugenmerk wäre aber schön wenns nicht ganz so Touriemässig/Forellenpuff ist und man wenigstens etwas seine Ruhe hat) Danke schon mal falls Jemand was weis/rausrückt  .
Grüße Nico


----------



## bigpit12 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischen Österreich/Tschechien Kurzurlaub*

Ist zwar nicht Östereich oder Tschechien, aber ich werfe mal das Bundesland Brandenburg in den Ring. Dort können auch Leute ohne Fischereischein die Rute auswerfen. Allerdings nur auf Friedfisch.. man holt sich den Friedfischschein, zahlt die Fischereiabgabe und die Angelkarte für das entsprechende Gewässer und los gehts. 
Und mit sechs Stunden sollte das Bundesland noch in eurem Umkreis sein. 

Mit einer Unterkunft kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## stingray85 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischen Österreich/Tschechien Kurzurlaub*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> ich werfe mal das Bundesland Brandenburg in den Ring. Dort können auch Leute ohne Fischereischein die Rute auswerfen. Allerdings nur auf Friedfisch..



In MV und SH gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Touristenfischereischein zu erwerben, damit wäre auch Raubfisch abgedeckt...

In Österreich ist vielleicht der Wiestalstausee in Salzburg interessant:
https://www.kuchlerfischer.at/unsere-gewässer/wiestalstausee

Ferienhäuser sollten um die Zeit auch noch zu bekommen sein.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Franz_16 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischen Österreich/Tschechien Kurzurlaub*

Hallo nico,
schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/reisen/ts...82-hvozdny-rybnik-branka-angeln-in-tschechien 

Der See-Betreiber hat mittlerweile 3 Seen in Tschechien im Programm. 



> Leider haben nur 3 von 5 Personen eine gültigen DE Fischereischein. Wir suchen eine Unterkuft am besten Hütte/Ferienhaus wo wir möglichst unsere Ruhe haben (umso abgelegener umso besser) Und wir tagsüber Fischen können eben auch die Jungs ohne deutschen Schein. Wäre gut wenn das Gewässer zumindest in der Nähe wäre oder halt am besten direkt am Wasser. Ich hab jetzt mal Tschechien/Österreich im Auge



Deine Anforderungen wären dort, denke ich recht gut erfüllt. Dirk, der Seebetreiber ist Deutscher - du kannst ihn also auch anrufen oder ne Mail hinschicken. Einziges Problem das ich sehe: Die sind recht gut gebucht, und Ostern ist ja schon in 6 Wochen....


----------



## nico02890 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Fischen Österreich/Tschechien Kurzurlaub*

Hallo,
danke für die Tipps !
Ich werd mir mal alles durschauen  

Grad die 3  Seen in Tschechien wirken super, allerdings denk ich auch fast das Ostern da nicht mehr viel zu machen ist.
Mal sehen Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal :m

Grüße Nico


----------

